# 50 Incher Caught 2-24-14 OHIO!



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

Since we hit another "Arctic Blast" I thought I would share a good story.
A good friend of mine has been doing well with the muskies in the past week. Yesterday, Mr. Bailes landed a fish of a lifetime: 50" x 26.5" from southern Ohio waters. Moral of the story: keep a camera on you at all times! LOL! No photos were taken of the big girl. Both he and his fishing partner left their phones at home. 
I just want to congratulate Jared as he is a really hard core fisherman and deserves that big musky!
Some factors that led to his success:
Mojo Musky Rod
Lexus 300 Reel
120 lb flouro leader
Stray Cat Lure (firetiger)


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

what lake was it cought in


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great news on a cold Feb morning!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What is a stray cat lure?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Alley cat lure

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats to your friend, that one nice fish for Ohio "50in".............. I been trying a long time now, wish I could join the 50in club in Ohio


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep. I've been at it for almost 20 years myself. I keep telling myself if I catch a 50 I will retire and start doing more easier fishing! The Ohio 50 incher is a very special fish indeed. He seems to be taking the celebrity status pretty well. It's a good story. He had just landed a good job a couple of days before. He had been laid off for quite some time. An incredible week for him.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What a coincidence that BOTH guys forgot their phones. Come on man! In today's age, my buddies and I all have a saying.....

Pics or it didn't happen! 

That's a hell of a fish though, congrats to the angler.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> What a coincidence that BOTH guys forgot their phones. Come on man! In today's age, my buddies and I all have a saying.....
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> That's a hell of a fish though, congrats to the angler.


Yuuuuuuup!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Posters can't win... if there are no pictures, somebody has to question that the report is made up... if there are pictures posted, somebody else insinuates they are doctored... Don't post a location, get questioned that the report is real... post a location and another will surely get their panties in a wad that you are publishing a hot spot in a public forum. SMH!

Sorry to interrupt your thread Lucy... nice report.


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't mind. It just came down to whether the fish should live or die? Those guys would do the same thing.
Here's part of the blog:
...My first fifty and it is in February at a hole that I found! As I was walking her back to the water for a few pics and release, I remembered my phone was in my truck at home and so was my camera. My buddy has an old flip phone with no camera. Nobody else around. No pictures of my biggest fish ever. I live and breathe muskie, but broke the cardinal rule of having a camera at all times. My heart sunk, but not for long as I still had just caught a true monster! I gently layed her in the water for release expecting a few minutes of reviving, but as soon as she was submerged, she shot off like a rocket! So long fish of a lifetime with no pictures to show my buddies. Guess I'll have to draw a picture to show them!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Please don't take my post serious. I think these things do happen sometimes for a reason. I don't think you have anything to benefit by coming on here and lying. That's why I said congrats. It's a funny line that my group of friends use. "Pics or it didn't happen". And not just with fishing lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

